# More drawings



## Sophdraws19 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, these are a couple of newish drawings I don't think I've posted before on the forum There's also the completed version of the competition portrait that I realised I never posted:biggrin: Constructive criticism is always appreciated and if anyone has any tips on selling art and getting commissions I would be eternally grateful! I've literally tried so many websites from commission an artist to freelancer and I can't find an easy way to get a commission without paying or fighting 15 other artists for it. I'm willing to work for quite cheap as I don't have previous experience in doing commissions and I can do pet portraits, human portraits, tattoo designs etc. Thanks!:smile:


----------

